# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Vấn đề về Media player

## favourhn

cái media player của mình nó làm sao ấy. vừa install hôm trước, hôm sau lại phải install lại mới chạy được. cài lại mấy lần rùi bực quá:realmad: . mà máy mình ko hề có virus và cũng ko có ct nào tương tự deep freeze cả#-o .

----------


## nguyenduong2402

wmp phiên bản mấy vậy vampire? nếu phiên bản 11 thì windows có bản quyền mới nghe được

----------


## alias_va

ko cần có bản quyền đâu, chỉ cần biết cách thôi ( thâmk trí hack đc bản quyền mà)
muốn biết thêm chi tiết liên hệ y!m dactien_275

----------


## mantrangchu

bó tay vừa bảo media thiếu file gì mà mình cho link dowload về cài vào xem nó còn báo lỗi nữa không

----------


## Mrthieugia

vào down thấy cái này:
x close window

*an error occured*

*link expired*
the download link of framedyn.dll has expired. please go back and reload the page. a new link will be generated and you will be able to download the file.

_
if you're having major problems downloading the file even after reloading the previous page (step 3 of 3), please contact us using the form at http://www.dll-files.com/contact.php ! 
thank you in advance! 


close window
_

----------


## Ricky1990

nói rỏ hơn tí nữa mọi người giúp dể hơn!

----------


## zinzu2611

cuối cùng cũng khắc phục dc lỗi tự dộng restart may khi bật wmp roài[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## wekhanh

> cuối cùng cũng khắc phục dc lỗi tự dộng restart may khi bật wmp roài[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


khắc phục sao chỉ e zới. đang xem fim ngon trớn mà cứ restart hoài, dễ điên ghê [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## bonbonmedia

tiện ghé qua đây cho mình hỏi cũng về media player.
không hiểu sao máy mình cài media player 10 thì ok còn khi cài media player 11 thì nó từ chối bắt mình vào trang web để đăng kí trả tiền...........
có ai hiểu vấn đề post cho mình nguyên nhân.
cám ơn nhìu!!!!!!!!

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com



----------


## nguyenlan

> tiện ghé qua đây cho mình hỏi cũng về media player.
> không hiểu sao máy mình cài media player 10 thì ok còn khi cài media player 11 thì nó từ chối bắt mình vào trang web để đăng kí trả tiền...........
> có ai hiểu vấn đề post cho mình nguyên nhân.
> cám ơn nhìu!!!!!!!!


nó đòi bản quyền ý mà,máy bạn phải cài win xp sp2 trở lên và đã hack có bản quyền rồi thì cài vô tư

----------

